# EMT-B Research Paper



## EMS123 (Jan 21, 2012)

So here is the facts, before end of class I have to write a 10-12page research paper with no restrictions besides it has to be somehow related to EMS.

Any Suggestions?  (Topic needs to have a good amount of information available to develop the topic)

Some ideas but not to basic related:

Oxygen Toxicity (Highlighted in Jan2012 EMS World Mag.)
Induced Hypothermia

THANKS IN ADVANCE!


----------



## luke_31 (Jan 21, 2012)

There are many ideas out there you should try asking your instructor for a list of topics that have been covered before.


----------



## EMS123 (Jan 21, 2012)

I wanted to try something different something that might actually benefit me in EMS. 

suggested topics included:

Hx of EMS
Hx of defib.

etc.


----------



## Audrey Lynn (Jan 21, 2012)

What about Diabetes in general? (type I & II, DKA, typical and atypical S/S, diabetes and pregnancy, role of insulin, role of the pancreas, use of glucose and why you give it buccally and on and on...) There is a plethora of information on the topic, and for a good reason. You will encounter many pts  in relation to this one way or the other. 

People tend to flock towards the subject, but the depth of your research will set you above the others. 

Remember: stick with the medical journals. I personally love scholar.google.com Look for the PDF documents as they are free typically. Use Purdue Owl for APA updates and format. You don't need to go by a writer's reference or anything. 

Good Luck.


----------



## EMS123 (Jan 22, 2012)

Audrey Lynn said:


> What about Diabetes in general? (type I & II, DKA, typical and atypical S/S, diabetes and pregnancy, role of insulin, role of the pancreas, use of glucose and why you give it buccally and on and on...) There is a plethora of information on the topic, and for a good reason. You will encounter many pts  in relation to this one way or the other.
> 
> People tend to flock towards the subject, but the depth of your research will set you above the others.
> 
> ...



THANK YOU FOR THE REFERENCE, Def. looks like it'll help and thank you for the list of potential topics.


----------



## SliceOfLife (Jan 22, 2012)

I did one on glucometer accuracy and testing methods for my medic program.  Lots of info on the subject and you can do field studies easy enough for a little original empirical data.  PM me if you want any ideas on the subject.


----------



## Audrey Lynn (Jan 22, 2012)

SliceOfLife said:


> I did one on glucometer accuracy and testing methods for my medic program.  Lots of info on the subject and you can do field studies easy enough for a little original empirical data.  PM me if you want any ideas on the subject.



Another great idea!

I would integrate a few of these ideas into a paper and not choose just one since the length of your paper gives you a lot of room for discussion and research. Just an idea


----------



## lawndartcatcher (Jan 23, 2012)

Was there a particular lecture or area (pediatric EMS, psych emergencies, etc.) that interested you during the class? My classes were allowed to do an optional project to make up a quiz grade - the only rules were that it had to be about 4 hours worth of work and it had to be related to something they specifically were interested in. Some good projects I got:

- Body piercings, their structure and how to remove them (by a piercing artist in the class)
- EMS at renaissance fairs (how to splint someone in armor, hyperthermia related to wearing 90 lbs of chain mail and plate armor, etc.)
- Insulin pumps (she brought hers in and showed everyone how they hooked in; since there's an "embedded object" component she also showed us how to disconnect the pump while leaving the cannula in place)

It should be something fun and relevant to _you_ in particular. Many of of get into EMS because of a particular experience we've had (good or bad). think of it that way and you should be able to find a topic.


----------



## Veneficus (Jan 23, 2012)

EMS123 said:


> So here is the facts, before end of class I have to write a 10-12page research paper with no restrictions besides it has to be somehow related to EMS.
> 
> Any Suggestions?  (Topic needs to have a good amount of information available to develop the topic)
> 
> ...



I think 11-12 pages may be extremely excessive. 

In no publication I have written or been a part of has the paper exceeded 9 pages, with some 30+ citations.

Even my dissertation is limited to 50 pages. An 11-12 page research paper will likely take months longer than all of EMT class.


----------

